# Random Thoughts for the Day:



## HKTidwell (Dec 10, 2009)

I got this in my email today and thought it was well worth sharing.

1. I think part of a best friend's job should be to immediately clear your
computer history if you die.

2. Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you
realize you're wrong.

3. I totally take back all those times I didn't want to nap when I was
younger.
*
4. There is great need for a sarcasm font.*

5. How the hell are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?

6. Was learning cursive really necessary?

7. Map Quest really needs to start their directions on #5. I'm pretty sure
I know how to get out of my neighborhood.

8. Obituaries would be a lot more interesting if they told you how the
person died.

9. I can't remember the last time I wasn't at least kind of tired.

10. Bad decisions make good stories.

11. You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment at work
when you know that you just aren't going to do anything productive for the
rest of the day.

12. Can we all just agree to ignore whatever comes after Blue Ray? I don't
want to have to restart my collection...again.

13. I'm always slightly terrified when I exit out of Word and it asks me if
I want to save any changes to my ten-page paper that I swear I did not make
any changes to.

14. "Do not machine wash or tumble dry" means I will never wash this --
ever.

15. I hate when I just miss a call by the last ring (Hello? Hello?  Damn
it!), but when I immediately call back, it rings nine times and goes to
voicemail. What'd you do after I didn't answer? Drop the phone and run away?


16. I hate leaving my house confident and looking good and then not seeing
anyone of importance the entire day. What a waste.

17. I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so I know not to
answer when they call.

18. A man's 4-year old son asked him in the car "Dad what would happen if
you ran over a ninja?" How the hell do you respond to that?

19. I think the freezer deserves a light as well.

*20. I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given Friday or
Saturday night more kisses begin with Coors Light than Kay.*  My Favorite!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 14, 2009)

Hahah


----------

